# VMWare problem on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p9



## GEIPete (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, firstly, very sorry, but I am no tech wizard like you guys, unfortunately I'm stuck in the middle of two support companies, one running my VMWare with no knowledge of FreeBSD and one using my FreeBSD server but with no knowledge on its setup! We're having problems and unfortunately there's not enough knowledge to identify the problem we're having. That coupled with being located in SE Asia where there is a huge shortfall of qualified tech wizards like your good selves is causing me a meltdown! My FreeBSD server is having a kernel panic, which is forcing it to go offline, the only way to recover it is to crash it and restart, when it restarts the error messages are all very mundane and relate to the forced crash, we've only managed to identify one message relating to the original kernel panic, this is it:


```
panic: page fault
trap number        =12
cpuid = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff805f4e0e at kdb_backtrace+0x5e
#1 0xffffffff805c2d07 at panic+0x187
#2 0xffffffff808ac700 at trap_fatal+0x290
#3 0xffffffff808acadf at trap_pfault+0x28f
#4 0xffffffff808ad03f at trap+0x3df
#5 0xffffffff808950b4 at calltrap+0x8
#6 0xffffffff8057f6e2 at _cv_timedwait+0x1b2
#7 0xffffffff805cle95 at _sema_timedwait+0x55
#8 0xffffffff80276326 at ata_queue_request+0x516
#9 0xffffffff80276f39 at ata_atapicmd+0xa9
#10 0xffffffff8029bae3 at acd_prevent_allow+0x43
#11 0xffffffff8029c841 at acd_geom_access+0x1c1
#12 0xffffffff80566492 at g_access+0x162
#13 0xffffffff80561b9c at g_dev_close+0xac
#14 0xffffffff8054c8ee at devfs_close+0x17e
#15 0xffffffff80660337 at vn_close+0x97
#16 0xffffffff8066040a at vn_closefile+0x5a
#17 0xffffffff8054ad58 at devfs_close_f+0x28
Panic: bufwrite: buffer is not busy???
Cupid = 1
```

Don't hold back with techy responses, I will forward them on to my support companies and hopefully between them they can figure it out.

Thanks in advance, and apologies if this is in the wrong thread, or a dumb question!
Pete


----------



## GEIPete (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry, *I* should have mentioned, we are running VMWare ESXi5.5.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2014)

Please upgrade to FreeBSD 8.3, 8.2 went End-of-Life in July 2012 and is not supported any more.
http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## GEIPete (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks @SirDice, will do.


----------

